# Hydro-Blok system - general input? OK for install over cement slab?



## svankirk (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi folks,

I've done a little tile work but not a lot - a tub/shower surround, a bathroom floor, and a backsplash. I've never built a shower pan.

I have a possible project coming up that will involve replacing a shower insert whose floor is cracked, & installing tile instead. 

I'm looking for some opinions/advice regarding the Hydro-Blok system vs. whatever standard methods are used for a shower pan. 

http://www.hydroblok.com

My basic questions are these:
1. Is Hydro-Blok as easy to install as it appears?
2. Is it as waterproof as they claim?
3. In general, is it as "legit" as it's advertised to be, or is it a gimmick - something that goes in quickly but won't stand the test of time?
4. Would it be appropriate for installation over a concrete slab? 
5. If the concrete slab was cracked - which is perhaps what caused the cracked shower insert - would Hydro-Blok still be a valid option? (FWIW, I'd found an old thread regarding Hydro-Block & foam-type systems which said that the subfloor needed to be dead flat & level for them to work well.). 
6. Lastly - sort of off topic but still appreciated - what sort of prep would you recommend for a cracked slab - assuming it's relatively minor? 

Thanks everyone - I appreciate the help!

Steve
Simply Renewed Spaces


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like a Wedi rip off. Go with Wedi. Call your local rep and they will come out and actually install your first one and show you how it's done...for free!


----------



## dodiyshowers (7 mo ago)

Had done a DIY shower remodel project with HYDRO-BLOK shower wall panels and shower pans. it was very easy to install and waterproof.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

On this same topic, have any of you used something like the Gaco roof deck system to waterproof a shower pan? I've always used the Oatly pan liner, but it's a pain to install, getting the inside corners flat enough is tough.


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Pounder said:


> On this same topic, have any of you used something like the Gaco roof deck system to waterproof a shower pan? I've always used the Oatly pan liner, but it's a pain to install, getting the inside corners flat enough is tough.


Are you using a chisel to make a slight relief in the framing where the folds go?


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

DenverCountryBoy said:


> Are you using a chisel to make a slight relief in the framing where the folds go?


No, and don't know why I never thought of it.
I've always used it because it seems like the most durable material available, other than hot mop.


----------



## JoeStanton (Sep 24, 2008)

We always cut a 1/4" out of the corners and bottom plate so the plumber can make his folds. The transition at the curb is always a bit tricky.


----------

